# hard reset bionic



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hard Reset - DROID BIONIC by Motorola

Performing a hard reset will remove ALL data including the Google account, system data, application data, application settings, and downloaded applications. Only perform this reset if absolutely necessary.

Preferred method
1.From a Home screen, select the App menu (located in the lower right).

2.Select Settings.
If the application icon is missing, select App menu filter (located at the top) then select All apps.

3.Select Privacy.

4.Select Factory Data Reset.

5.Select Reset phone.
If presented, enter the current passcode or draw the unlock pattern.

6.Select Erase Everything.
Allow up to 3 minutes for the factory data reset and reboot processes to comp

Alternate method
1.Power the device off.
Press the Power button then select Power off.
If the device doesn't respond to input, remove and replace the battery.

2.Press and hold Volume Up / Down.

3.While holding Volume Up / Down press and release the Power button. Release all keys.

4.Press Volume Down to select Recovery then press Volume Up.

5.From the Droid triage screen, simultaneously press Volume Up / Down.

6.Select wipe data / factory reset then press the Power button.
Use Volume keys to navigate options.

7.Select Yes -- delete all user data then press the Power button.
Use Volume keys to navigate options.
Data wipe may take several moments.

8.Select reboot system now then press the Power button.
Use Volume keys to navigate options.

9.Refer to Initial Activation and Setup.

let me know if this helps anyone


----------



## mylasthope (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks. Tried to fix my data problems by doing this. No luck

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

